# huge catfish 5/31/2011



## galliacatmaster (May 31, 2011)

caught in gallipolis,ohio on a 10 inch live shad


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice fish! Did you get to weigh it?


----------



## galliacatmaster (May 31, 2011)

i didnt get an exact weight cause i had an old fashioned scale that only went to 50lbs it went past that....it was 50.3 inches long and the mouth was about 12inches wide


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

what an awesome fish!!! congrats man is that your biggest ever?


----------



## galliacatmaster (May 31, 2011)

thanks yea it was my biggest fish so far


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

That's a beauty! Congratulations! 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

What a SOW. nice catch.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

50 inches with a belly like that, low to mid 50's id say. thats a pig


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Id say closer to 60 I got one 46.5'' and it weighed 56.5 #


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

I had a healthy looking 50" go 48 last year. Depends on the fish.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats on the monster flattie


----------



## galliacatmaster (May 31, 2011)

had another good night fishing with my little cousin caught 2 more flatties over 50lbs it was an awesome thing to see him get his big fish in i think i taught him well lol


----------



## galliacatmaster (May 31, 2011)

poor picture quality


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

damn man. your on em! Congrats on the nice flatheads!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice Flatties! They look delicious!:B


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Congrats!! 24 and still workin on my first 50+ shovel but of course central ohio area is mostly worthless for shovelhead, unless u want to go the pay pond route........


----------

